# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Alimentação

## Nuno Rogerio

Penso com este tópico dar um pequeno contributo para muitos que estão a começar agora e como todos nós com muitas dúvidas. Certamente não será de todo completo e provavelmente terá algum erro, por isso peço a todos os que poderem acrescentar ou corrigir alguma coisa o façam.

Alimentar o nosso aquário não serve só para darmos de comer aos nosso peixes ou invertebrados, é sem duvida uma boa maneira de verificarmos o estado de saúde de todos os seus habitantes.
Uma perda de apetite normalmente significa algum problema/doença.
A quantidade a alimentar é sempre uma das questões que colocamos… será suficiente? Será demais?
A alimentação é uma das principais maneiras na introdução de nutrientes no nosso sistema, por isso alguns preferem alimentar em poucas quantidades tentando evitar uma das causas do aumento de nitratos e consequentemente os problemas que por isso possam surgir, como por exemplo as algas.
Um aquário com o equipamento adequado evita certamente muitos destes problemas, como um bom escumador, de preferência sobredimensionado, rocha viva em quantidade e qualidade adequadas a cada aquário e uma DSB de uns 8 a 10 cm.
A alimentação deverá ser efectuada uma a duas vezes por dia em quantidades pequenas de maneira a que possa ser consumida em poucos minutos evitando os excedentes que ficam a decompor-se se não forem eliminados, penso que devemos sempre colocar a quantidade de comida por defeito e nunca por excesso, assim aqueles que possuem peixes essencialmente herbívoros poderão também com pouca comida incentiva-los a debicar as rochas eliminando-as assim de algumas algas que tenham.

*Diferentes alimentos*

Phytoplâncton - Alimento composto por algas microscópicas, consumido normalmente por animais de alimentação por filtragem.

Zooplâncton - Alimento muito pequeno, consumido normalmente por animais de alimentação por filtragem e por corais de pequenos pólipos (SPS)

Alimento à base de carne - Alimento que se pode apresentar de várias formas ex: flocos, granulados, artémia, etc
Estes alimentos são consumidos normalmente pelos peixes carnívoros e por alguns herbívoros, sendo também consumidos por alguns invertebrados que normalmente fazem parte da equipa de limpeza dos nossos aquários.

Alimento vegetal - Alimento que inclui variados tipos de algas marinhas ex: Nori, estes alimentos são apreciados pelos peixes herbívoros.

Aditivos de alimento - São normalmente adicionados a outros alimentos aumentando assim o seu valor energético.

*Peixes*

Obter sempre a maior informação possível dos hábitos alimentares dos peixes que introduzimos nos nossos aquários.
Fornecer-lhes uma alimentação variada sendo eles carnívoros ou herbívoros.

*Invertebrados móveis*

Nesta categoria podemos incluir a nossa equipa de limpeza ex: Camarões, hermitas, nassários etc…
Normalmente alimentam-se da mesma comida que os peixes carnívoros.
Quanto aos camarões e hermitas se possível verificar que são todos alimentados, talvez deixando um pouco de comida junto de cada um, evitando assim as normais guerras entre eles na disputa pela comida.

*Corais LPS* - Estes corais são fotossintéticos no entanto se os alimentar-mos uma a duas vezes por semana com pequenos pedaços de camarão, lula, amêijoa etc, poderão apresentar um crescimento e uma melhoria significativa nas suas cores, nestes corais podemos exemplificar os corais bolha, corais Cérbero abertos, Euphylia etc …
Já o Sun Coral não é fotossintético e por isso temos que o alimentar directamente se possível pólipo a pólipo, a sua alimentação poderá variar entre outras coisas, artémia pequenos pedaços de camarão, lula etc.

*Corais SPS* - Estes corais são fotossintéticos, no seu estado selvagem poderão também alimentar-se de zooplâncton, no entanto nos nosso aquários teremos sempre que ter muita atenção na sua introdução, nunca em excesso para não haver uma sobrecarga de nutrientes.

*Corais moles* - Estes corais são na sua maior parte fotossintéticos, podendo alguns ser alimentados também com zooplâncton.

*Aditivos de alimento* - Existem alguns suplementos que podem ser adicionados aos alimentos, aumentando assim o seu valor energético, os aditivos para alguns corais deverão por quem optar em usa-los ter uma atenção constante pois podem ser uma grande fonte de alimentação das algas quando introduzidos em excesso.

Nuno

----------

